# Charity work



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, lets hear some stories where we have actually helped someone in need who may not have the money to afford something and really needed our service. 

I got a call once because of a toilet running. I got out there and this woman should have been in a nursing home. You could tell she was not playing with a full deck, and the only furniture in her trailer was 1 couch, 1 chair, 1 bed, 1 table and 1 dining room chair. There was plastic on the windows where glass was missing. Rags were stuffed in the cracks of the back door to keep the heat in. The whole time I worked on her toilet she kept telling me she was waiting to hear from a lawyer, seems Ed McMahon sent her a letter saying she won 1 million dollars and she was waiting to hear back from him. I did not have the heart to tell her otherwise. I fixed the toilet and she asked how much she owed me. I told her I would send her a bill. I walked out and never did bill her. 

yeh, so what. I was out a few dollars, but trust me when I tell you I slept real good that night.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I installed a water heater in my grandmother in law's house for "free"(read parts only, no labor charge, and no parts markup). Does that count?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Took a call from a single mom with four kids during a blizzard last year. She had a busted water pipe in the ceiling raining down in the living room.

It tugged at my heart strings so I headed out in my Honda to at least get her water shut off. It took me an hour and a half to get three miles from my home to the house.

When I arrived it was boarded up and vacant. That's what I get for being nice.:furious:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Took a call from a single mom with four kids during a blizzard last year. She had a busted water pipe in the ceiling raining down in the living room.
> 
> It tugged at my heart strings so I headed out in my Honda to at least get her water shut off. It took me an hour and a half to get three miles from my home to the house.
> 
> When I arrived it was boarded up and vacant. That's what I get for being nice.:furious:


And some wonder why we get cynical. 

I had a woman come to the office with a jar looking for donations for the little girl whose picture was taped on it. Real sob story, the 1 year old had a tumor growing out the side of her head. Told her I would need more than that - she gave me the little girls name, the hospital she was in, and the hospital she was being transferred to for the surgery. Left a telephone number and I assured her if I could confirm the info., I would make a donation.

Then she had tears in her eyes, getting all choked up, "we need prayers more than anything, please pray for her. The operation is tomorrow."

Called both hospitals - no patient. :no:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just this last week I went to help my sister in law. She lives with her father, and my brother has moved out. :furious: Anyway, she called me asking me if I could come over and help them out. The toilet was not flushing right, and the pop-up was stuck. I fixed both and of course it was a no charge. That was only the beginning of the charity. 

My wife and I are trying to help her get on her feet since my brother is a P.O.S. (long story) We took the kids last night so she could clean house and fill out paperwork today to get assistance. I'll just sum it up.

Bought them diapers, food, and wipes. Washed them, cleaned their clothes, showed them attention. Stopped and got food from the Church Pantry, and will be following up with more nights with the kids. Will take her to Community food bank. All while trying to motivate her to get the help that is available. 

She is so clueless on how to take care of herself and her three soon to be four children. My brother has left her in a bad spot, and stays in the picture just enough to complicate the situation. It will be a long process, but we are praying he stays away. 

Does that count???? :sad:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a good one!

Last year I got a call from an old girlfriend. Her church group was helping a woman and they needed a plumber to help out with some minor stuff. I'm not a member in her church, but I agreed to look at it.

The woman was a single mom, living in a shelter for homeless women, with her daughter. She was working, but wasn't making ends meet. Her church hooked her up with a financial counselor who looked over her finances. He asked her what the monthly payment she was making to the City of Raleigh was all about. It turns out it was the taxes on her late mother's house. The home was 100% unlivable, the floor and ceiling in the bathroom was missing, the 2 bedrooms were packed with garbage, the rest of the home was just trashed. It took a number of truckloads of stuff just to be able to access the house.

I ended up repiping the house, moved the kitchen sink & washing machine, installed new fixtures, then later on went out & snaked out the main line and helped her get a new main line installed by the city. Lots of hours of work, a few hundred out of my pocket, but I had it to spare at the time and it was worth it. I got a big hug from the lady and her daughter, that paid the bill in full.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I've got a good one!
> 
> Last year I got a call from an old girlfriend. Her church group was helping a woman and they needed a plumber to help out with some minor stuff. I'm not a member in her church, but I agreed to look at it.
> 
> ...


That's rockin it rite!!!!! I tip my hat to you!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Indie said:


> Just this last week I went to help my sister in law. She lives with her father, and my brother has moved out. :furious: Anyway, she called me asking me if I could come over and help them out. The toilet was not flushing right, and the pop-up was stuck. I fixed both and of course it was a no charge. That was only the beginning of the charity.
> 
> My wife and I are trying to help her get on her feet since my brother is a P.O.S. (long story) We took the kids last night so she could clean house and fill out paperwork today to get assistance. I'll just sum it up.
> 
> ...


Yes indie. That counts !!!! Family takes care of family!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes indie. That counts !!!! Family takes care of family!!!


Hope this doesn't tarnish my stellar reputation for being a huge a-hole. :laughing:

On a serious note, you are correct family takes care of family. Just breaks your heart when you see a situation like that, and you know they need you. My 4 year old nephew kept calling me dad.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Partnered with three other Plumbing Contractors to replace a sewer for a widow (friend of a friend) in a rural town. 85' long, 21' deep.

The closest guy was over 30 miles away. The 580L Case operator traveled over 250 miles round trip with his tractor. The closer guys covered the material and everyone covered their own fuel. The riser was in the alley and the town she lives in offered to replace the asphalt in the alley since it was a gratis job for all involved.

She didn't know she was getting it done at all, much less for free so at the end of the day she came out on the back porch to thank us and write a check for the work. Me and one other guy explained our intent to do the job for free, she insisted on at least paying for everyone's gas since we all had to travel in our work trucks to get there.

She opened her checkbook and I noticed the balance of $67. When she asked if $60 would be enough, I had to turn my head and walk away, leaving the other guy on the porch with her. 

Two things happened that afternoon that had not taken place in a very long time. She was able to flush her toilet and four grown men cried like babies in her backyard.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Partnered with three other Plumbing Contractors to replace a sewer for a widow (friend of a friend) in a rural town. 85' long, 21' deep.
> 
> The closest guy was over 30 miles away. The 580L Case operator traveled over 250 miles round trip with his tractor. The closer guys covered the material and everyone covered their own fuel. The riser was in the alley and the town she lives in offered to replace the asphalt in the alley since it was a gratis job for all involved.
> 
> ...


That's what's up Biz

That's the good stuff right there...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Partnered with three other Plumbing Contractors to replace a sewer for a widow (friend of a friend) in a rural town. 85' long, 21' deep.
> 
> The closest guy was over 30 miles away. The 580L Case operator traveled over 250 miles round trip with his tractor. The closer guys covered the material and everyone covered their own fuel. The riser was in the alley and the town she lives in offered to replace the asphalt in the alley since it was a gratis job for all involved.
> 
> ...


 
you did good, :thumbsup:


----------



## hottrodd (Nov 2, 2011)

Did a water heater for a guy. He has 2 kids 1 disabled. Been out of work for a year and working at fast food joints. I told him I would do it for nothing he gave me a couple kids eat free coupons on my way out. Cool.

Replaced a heater at my church with one I took out of a dorm. It was a year old almost new. Borrowed a service truck from a friend and gathered a few other paritioners to help. Hey I also borrowed a truck with a lift gate and a stair walker to get it into the basement. My 8 yr old was cleaning fitting and such.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Partnered with three other Plumbing Contractors to replace a sewer for a widow (friend of a friend) in a rural town. 85' long, 21' deep.
> 
> The closest guy was over 30 miles away. The 580L Case operator traveled over 250 miles round trip with his tractor. The closer guys covered the material and everyone covered their own fuel. The riser was in the alley and the town she lives in offered to replace the asphalt in the alley since it was a gratis job for all involved.
> 
> ...


That story sure tugs at the heartstrings John. That was an incredibly noble act.

A king among men IMHO John, a king among men. :notworthy:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Great stories. I haven't had the opportunity to do any major charity jobs but I have traded small jobs for baked goods or a hot meal if they offer. It's nice to see fellow plumbers so compassionate.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've done some Habitat for Humanity homes, Volunteer at a local food pantry and soup kitchen...

And some work through my church for some folks with plumbing needs that were on hard times...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I did a job for an older woman in Nokomis, Fl. She had not been able to use her tub for a very long time. I cabled the line and discovered I was boring through mud. I called her son in Costa Rica and he said he would not put any money towards the home as it is a tear down. I called the owner of the company and asked him if he could give her a trap, waste and overflow and a few feet of pipe and I would donate my time. Removed a wall oven and used a chipping hammer to replace the drain.

Bill you are right it is a great feeling to help a person that really needs help. We have done other charity work like this in our community. Bill does not want other people to know so he does it through his church’s name.

When Hurricane Charlie came through Punta Gorda our company reconnected water and sewer to many families for free and got others families wells up and running at no charge.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I did a job for an older woman in Nokomis, Fl. She had not been able to use her tub for a very long time. I cabled the line and discovered I was boring through mud. I called her son in Costa Rica and he said he would not put any money towards the home as it is a tear down. I called the owner of the company and asked him if he could give her a trap, waste and overflow and a few feet of pipe and I would donate my time. Removed a wall oven and used a chipping hammer to replace the drain.
> 
> Bill you are right it is a great feeling to help a person that really needs help. We have done other charity work like this in our community. Bill does not want other people to know so he does it through his church&#146;s name.
> 
> When Hurricane Charlie came through Punta Gorda our company reconnected water and sewer to many families for free and got others families wells up and running at no charge.


Charlie was bad, pt char. Was torn to shiot same in punta. I praise you and your co-workers for lending help to the victims :thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Got a water heater covered under warranty that had started leaking just weeks before expiration of warranty.


The reason this is mentioned is the guy was dying of cancer, didn't know how he was going to pay for a new tank and labor to replace it.


Anyone else would of not noticed the warranty was 10 years on the tank. 

I got the authorization code, got it confirmed that a new one would come out of the equation.


I didn't feel inclined to install it for free as well, so I mentioned to him that he should try to get someone at his church to replace it.


That's exactly what happened... they picked the heater up, replaced it. He was in a wheelchair... his prognosis wasn't good when I was there last year. 

It was my good deed of the day, spending all of 25 minutes at his home, on the phone getting it set up for pickup.

He had mentioned that some at his church 'could pick up the heater' for me to install, and that's when I mentioned that they could most likely install it. 

I got a lot of good out of that move with others hearing of how I did that for him. Heater was $590.00.... could at least buy some medicine, cancer treatments.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the city will probably put up a statue of me some day down near the state house
for all the good deeds I have done over the years for all the poor people in this town... 


I am trying to figure out what I want it to look like...
do you think this pcture is humble enough???..:yes::laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a bro-inlaw living with his ex that is about to loose his foot (diabeties) I have done so much work in past I cant start to count it up. Now they have a el-cheapo toilet in their mobile home that stays stopped up because of pain meds. After unstopping it 3 or 4 times and giving them a good plunger, for a big hug and thanks,I never charged them. Now I guess I will have to put them in a toilet or they will call every week.Why am I griping? Between the 2 of them they get over 3 grand a month and give 1 grand to one of their sorry assed kids but Expect me to buy them a new toilet I will install it but told them they got to at least pay for the parts .


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark I needed the laugh


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Partnered with three other Plumbing Contractors to replace a sewer for a widow (friend of a friend) in a rural town. 85' long, 21' deep.
> 
> The closest guy was over 30 miles away. The 580L Case operator traveled over 250 miles round trip with his tractor. The closer guys covered the material and everyone covered their own fuel. The riser was in the alley and the town she lives in offered to replace the asphalt in the alley since it was a gratis job for all involved.
> 
> ...


 




Beautiful story. Thanks for sharing that....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a special request in '97 to help an eighty year old lady who lost a leg to diabetes and was bedridden. Another company had gone out to rod her sewer from the clean out on the back of slab and got their machine (My-Tana M- 81) stuck in her sewer. 

The lady told me that she couldn't afford any more work to be done and was scared of how much it was going to cost her.

After much grunting and huffing,it was REALLY stuck, I unstuck the cable and cleaned the line with my machine and removed a trash can full of roots.

I found they had used a very soft two foot leader and a two inch blade that became lodged and from what I can tell, flipped over in the sewer. 

This request came to me at about 11 pm and I was finished and leaving at about two am. I called the company who had the machine stuck and told them to cancel their tractor job as I had the line unstopped and their machine was unstuck. I placed my business card on the machine and left it for their retrieval.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I just snaked a main for an old lady in Detroit. No real story to go with it, but I knew she had no money and I feel good helping out when I can.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

So many stories, so little time. Most boiled down to no heat/frozen pipes in mobile homes, 90% of the time they let me know up front that they had little/no money, drew up a payment plan, most paid them off. I financed a new furnace fan motor once, guy sent $10/wk. until it was paid. Someone needs to help out the truly needy, the rich chintzs get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Elderly neighbor lady had a stroke and can't manage steps anymore...

Needed her washer and dryer moved upstairs out of the basement...

She really can't afford to have it done....so


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is good of you to help her out, ya did good man.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I had the local whore house with no hot water.....

these poor women could no longer make a living.... so I gave them a HWT and installed it

hopefully they can repay it in so form or other


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I had the local whore house with no hot water.....
> 
> these poor women could no longer make a living.... so I gave them a HWT and installed it
> 
> hopefully they can repay it in so form or other


Lol, I do work for a local massage parlor....


----------

